# Micro-Vett Fiorino/Qubo with 30kWh battery



## JeroenK (Feb 23, 2016)

Does anyone here own a Micro-Vett Qubo with a 30 kWh battery?


I would like to "upgrade" mine I'm curious how they mounted the battery pack and how they handled the extra weigh.


With kind regards,


Jeroen Kuipers


----------

